# any pros in or near athlone ?



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

can you pm me might have work


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think so, you 'll get some valetting in the midlands but pro-detailing will need to come from Dublin.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok , think ryans to far


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

weres athlone? lol


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no idea , the other name given was westmeath probably the area that athlone is in


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Athlone is right smack bang in the middle of the country, its a 1 and a half hour drive from Dublin, assuming you are not in Dublin rush hour traffic.

what level of "PRO" are you looking for.....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

tricky one really a fellow supra member has had her bumpers painted (white) and now the rest of the car looks dull in comparison , so before she spends a fortune back at the painters i thought maybe a good machine cut /polish would bring it back up .
i told her its not going to be perfect , even if theyd painted the whole car the bumpers quite often look a different shade , just trying to help her


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I'd take that on for not a stupid amount of money.

Drop me a PM


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

hi! I may be able to help you out. Im based in Belfast but would be willing to travel but would have to chargea fuel fee.....
Let me know what she thinks Peter

Ryan


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok mate details passed on


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> ok mate details passed on


legend!:thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

any joy chum?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i should be asking you that question ry , did she contact you ? 
little reminder


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Claire has been in contact with myself...she has been a friend for a number of years!
I have given her a quote of 150euro to do the whole job!


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Eeloe said:


> Claire has been in contact with myself...she has been a friend for a number of years!
> I have given her a quote of 150euro to do the whole job!


£100 stg! for a mchine tidyup and protection?? Cheap as chips....

fair play


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


>


I havent forgotten chum, jutst been so busy this week.... In at 8am and home at 8pm all week! Wifes even bringing me lunch to the unit! result lol


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> £100 stg! for a mchine tidyup and protection?? Cheap as chips....
> 
> fair play


More like £140 at the exchange rate currently.


----------

